# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Cant send private messages?

## I.Muscle

Read on here you need 25 posts before you can PM. Worked my way up to 25 posts but no pm anywhere?

Also when does reputation show up in your cp, 50 posts?

----------


## PT

i will let admin know

----------


## I.Muscle

> i will let admin know


thank you sir.

----------


## *Admin*

Try again and let me know if it is still no working

----------


## ranging1

> Read on here you need 25 posts before you can PM. Worked my way up to 25 posts but no pm anywhere?
> 
> Also when does reputation show up in your cp, 50 posts?


PM me and ill tell you how to fix it

hehehehe

----------


## I.Muscle

> Try again and let me know if it is still no working


It appears to be working, awaiting message back

----------


## chillers

i also cant send , nor can i look at profiles

----------


## turncoat

Yeah, you need 25 posts. Its to stop scammers

----------


## turncoat

...ok it looks like you need more then 25 posts. As I cant PM anyone yet  :Frown:

----------

